# RIP My Sweet Angel



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I got word this evening that my sweet Pitty Sadie lost her battle with Cancer. She was only 7. She was a rescued breeding dog I pulled from a home. The laws here in my province dictated that she be spayed and muzzled...or killed. Sadie couldnt be spayed due to a medical condition she had and because of this she was not safe so I transported her to a good friend in New York. She lives happily there for a number of years. These pictures were from when she was with me. Her and Lincoln were best buds. 





























Fly free my Sadie.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She was beautiful - sleep softly Sadie girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorryfor the loss of sweet Sadie. She looked like such a happy kid.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

She is now running free without illness and pain and knows she was loved


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful girl and looks so happy in the pictures. Thank you for rescuing her and finding her a loving home.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful girl!!!!

RIP Sadie.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Thank you for saving her.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

RIP Sadie. Such a sweet happy face.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your Angel*

I am so very sorry! My Smooch and Snobear will keep Sadie company!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sweet face. RIP sweet Sadie.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry...she was beautiful


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Run free sweet Sadie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. 
Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am sorry for the loss of Sadie. Run free and play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank You for all the kind words.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------

